# Sepang Blue : Second Thoughts, Insights.......



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

My dealer has a Sepang Blue S3 on the lot, equipped w. Performance Package, Driver Assist and Convenience Package, interior is all Black Leather. I'd been out to see and drive the S3 back in February when they got an initial
shipment of 11 S3's. Most of them were in various versions of black along with a Glacier White, Misano Red and the Sepang Blue.

There are two left- a Mythos Black no Performance Package and the Sepang Blue. Yesterday the dealer called me and said he'd be willing to offer me a very very good deal (turns out it is extremely attractive)
if I wanted the Sepang. The salesman says he has a shot at getting an award from Audi for performance- whatever the reason, the terms are much better than the initial numbers we went through in late winter.

My question to owners who've chosen this color- are you happy with it? Any second thoughts?

Also to the folks who opted for another color- did you consider Sepang Blue and pass on it for any particular reason?

My own thoughts are that the car looks gorgeous in SB but I wonder if it's going to wear thin after awhile.

Comments?


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

My S3 is Sepang and I have no regrets after 10 years or so of black cars. Sepang is one of the colors that looks good with both chrome and black optics and so far I havent had any trouble keeping her clean even down here in North Carolina pollen season. Some of that is probably the cQuartz treatment that makes it tough for stuff to stick to her but regardless I love the color. Its definitely more "flashy" than my standard "classic" black vehicle but I'm not ashamed to admit that it makes me feel good when I turn a head or two in town.

Oh as an extra bonus, the Sepang makes my tint look darker than it did on a black vehicle because of the contrast difference. Buy it and enjoy it, the car is by far my favorite I've ever owned in 22 years of driving and I used to flip cars every 2-3 years. This one may very well be a long hauler.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

No regret whatsoever, it's such a timeless colour IMO. It does grab attention so if you want to stay low profile, perhaps glacier white may be better. My second choice was Daytona Grey but I see that you guys don't get that in the States.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Brookside 

JUMP - you won't regret it. Just check out RyanA3s pictures for how this color really looks amazing.


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

Sepang used to be an RS/R8 only color without going Audi Exclusive, which is now $3900. I'd say take advantage of it while you can because I don't see it sticking around for very long.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The choice between Black and Sepang, get Sepang. There's too many Black cars (like Gray), and that are a PIA to keep clean. 



Me personally, Sepang doesn't quite do it for me, I like Rivera Blue as that color stands out like a "showoff!"


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

I had initially ordered with Sepang Blue but changed it a week later for a multitude of reasons. I think it's the best looking standard option for color available to us here in the states. :thumbup:


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. All your replies are much appreciated.

Tomorrow my sales guy is letting me bring the car back home for an hour to let me drive familiar roads (I'm about 6 miles away from them in the city).
And I want my wife and some of my friends to see the car. I've sent out photos of it - mostly using the Shanghai Auto Show pics that George posted and _WhyFly's_ great European delivery pics..

Surprisingly- or at least it surprised me a lot- men love the color. Women not so much...."Boy Toy", "Too Flashy" were responses I should have anticipated in the land of black, white and silver.

I'm leaning towards getting the car, not because I want to jump on a deal,
but because I am responding positively to the color. 

Seeing it here in my driveway will seal my decision one way or the other.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

If you live any where near me I would have told you to get anything but the Sepang, it's hideous you know what I mean, eeew.


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

I have done my share of greys, whites and blacks. This Sepang blue stands out everywhere you go. Mine drew attention at the Audi factory as I took delivery and parked it in the lot. My wife remarked on many an occasion as she she stood by the car waiting for me that almost every guy checked the car out, other girls not so much. Restaurant waiters, hotel owners and petrol station attendants would all remark on the car and its color. Some people thought it was hideous but thats par for the course. 

Ask yourself a simple question - are you conservative and do not like attention? If so, do no get Sepang.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

There's no question, Sepang is one of the hottest, most well received colors Audi has put out in a while. It has the same role and history as Nagaro and Sprint Blue, both of which have signified and showcased Audi's best models. Go for it!


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

no regrets...


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

when I purchased my white A3, I knew it was the only color for me....then my wife showed up in her new demo which is a sepang blue color...I am jealous now. Wish I would have held off till they had one with the options I wanted.


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

I picked up my sepang S3 just before Christmas. It still brings a smile to my face when I see it and I still get regular compliments from perfect strangers. I still think it's the best color available without going exclusive. If you can get a deal, do it. 😀


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

It's obviously a very popular color as majority of the S3 owners on this forum have gone with Sepang blue.
I really enjoy the color, but think it's going to be the color of choice, meaning you will most likely be sharing it's rarity with a lot of other S3 owners.

Bottom line is our opinions don't really matter on something like color.. If you like it, then get the Sepang!!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you looking for attention or are you trying to have a sleeper car?

I have seen the Sepang S3 a few times in person while driving and they are definitely extremely eye catchy. The color really shows that the car is a sport car (I mean it is from the R8). Some people like the attention and some people don't. You have to ask yourself whether you want attention. It is definitely as eye catchy as the red S3s that I have seen.

If you are those who want to stay conservative, do not get the Sepang. Otherwise, go for it.


----------

